# Spinning- results of plying from a center pull ball



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Here is the final result from my blending bits and pieces and plying from a center pull ball. First time plying the center pull was upwards and a mess. Got that untangled and re wound the center pull ball and started again with the center pull down and it really just came off beautifully. One hand to work the ball and one for the yarn ply. I like the result and would ply that way again. Someone suggested winding the ball with a nostipinne and that will be how I do it next. I am thrilled to be learning more as I go along with spinning. Thanks for peeking.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

That is a lovely outcome.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Your yarn is beautiful- interesting colors combinations you couldn't get if you tried!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Sweet yarn, one of a kind. My collection of small amounts of fiber is starting to build up.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

I like that!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Love the blending on this one!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you, everyone.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

I love the bursts of different colors. Its fun to try something new and get good results.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Love the yarn.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

That would make a beautiful garter stitch hat!


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh that came out nice


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

That is such a pretty result.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

That is so pretty!


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

Nice job!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Very cool.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you all.


----------

